# Xorg Standardauflösung festlegen

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mich gerade wieder mit meinem Erzfeind und Herrn meiner schlimmsten Alpträume herumschlagen: dem X-Server (ich spar mir jetzt mal weitere Kommentare).

Ich möchte gerne die Auflösung 1280x1024 Pixel auswählen können, starten soll der Server standardmäßig aber mit 1024x768. Laut man-page kein Problem: die erste Auflösung in der "Modes"-Zeile wird als standard benutzt.

Also mal fix so eingetragen:

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768_100" "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Der X-Server startet jetzt zwar mit 1024x768 (fast schon ein Wunder) aber er setzt die virtuelle Größe des Desktops auf 1280x1024, sodass ich mit dem Mauscursor am Rand scrollen kann.

Wie kann ich das beheben? Ich hätte gerne normale 1024x768 ohne überdimensionierten Desktop, will aber trotzdem (per xrandr) auf die 1280x1024 wechseln können.

----------

## blice

1.) ist der Modus 1024x768_100 bei Dir definiert ? (in Section "monitor0")

2.) ist xrandr korrekt installiert? 

3.) Versuche doch mal eine andere Reihenfolge zb Modes "1024x768" "1280x1024" "1024x768_100" ..

4.) Versuche einen  Treiber von Xorg -

Wenn ich den Xorg NV treiber nehme kriege ich dutzende Modi zur auswahl von 60-85 herz, 

mit dem NVIDIA Treiber warens dann nur noch drei.

Unter Xinerama kriege ich gar keine Auswahl mehr  :Sad:  Der nimmt die erste auflösung aus "metamodes" in xorg.  Bei meinem 7 Jahre altem crt17'' ist 1024x768 eh die Schmerzgrenze.

Die Config für den Crt - Ich habe geselen daß die "displaysize" und die Horiz/Vert extrem wichtig sind.

```

Section "Monitor"

        DisplaySize 330 270

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "IMR"

        ModelName    "7703"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 85.0

        Option  "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "Card0"

        Screen 0

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"     

        Option     "HWcursor" "true          

        Option     "RenderAccel" "true"   

        Option     "Composite" "true"

        Option     "AddARGBVisuals" "true"

        #Option     "CrtcNumber" "0"  

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV11"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        VideoRam    64

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Option "MetaModes" "1024x768, 800x600"

        DefaultDepth 24

        Subsection "Display"

                Viewport 0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "1280x1024" "1280x960" 

        EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Die Config fürs TV

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Monitor1"

        VendorName "fernseher"

        ModelName "Lifetec"

        Horizsync 27-50

        VertRefresh 60

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "Card1"

        Driver "nvidia"

        Screen 1

        BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option  "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

        Option  "TVOutFormat" "S-VIDEO"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device "Card1"

        Monitor "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth 24

        Subsection "Display"

                Viewport 0 0

                Depth 24

                Modes "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubsection

EndSection

```

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 1.) ist der Modus 1024x768_100 bei Dir definiert ? (in Section "monitor0") 

 

Ja.

 *Quote:*   

> 2.) ist xrandr korrekt installiert? 

 

Wie find ich das raus? Ich kann auf jeden fall mit xrandr -s n problemlos die Auflösung wechseln.

 *Quote:*   

> 3.) Versuche doch mal eine andere Reihenfolge zb Modes "1024x768" "1280x1024" "1024x768_100" .. 

 

Wenn es dann funktionieren würde hätt's mich zwar net gewundert, aber leider ändert sich da auch nix.

 *Quote:*   

> 4.) Versuche einen Treiber von Xorg - 

 

Eher nicht. Die nouveau Treiber sind ja auch noch nicht wirklich end-user fähig oder?

Und der NV Treiber ist so doof. Der nvidia Treiber arbeitet wenigstens logisch. Da kann ich in meiner Monitor-Section eine Modeline "BlaBlubb" definieren und dann in Screen bei den Modes eintragen. Bei nv kann man keine Modelines mit beliebigem Namen erstellen, stattdessen muss man mit der Modeline einen vordefinierten Mode überschreiben. O_o

----------

## Vortex375

Man muss doch im Prinzip die virtual screen size auch irgendwie explizit festlegen können oder? Kann ich dann das net einfach auf 1024x768 stellen, oder kann ich dann nicht mehr auf 1280x1024 hochschalten?

Wie lege ich die virtual screen size fest?

----------

## blice

```

man xorg.conf 

....

SubSection "Display"

                   Depth  depth

                   entries

                   ...

               EndSubSection

....

 Virtual  xdim ydim

              This  optional  entry specifies the virtual screen resolution to

              be used.  xdim must be a multiple of either 8  or  16  for  most

              drivers,  and  a multiple of 32 when running in monochrome mode.

              The given value will be rounded down if this is  not  the  case.

              Video  modes  which are too large for the specified virtual size

              will be rejected.  If this entry is  not  present,  the  virtual

              screen resolution will be set to accommodate all the valid video

              modes given in the Modes entry.  Some drivers/hardware  combina-

              tions  do not support virtual screens.  Refer to the appropriate

              driver-specific documentation for details.

       ViewPort  x0 y0

              This optional entry sets the upper left corner  of  the  initial

              display.   This is only relevant when the virtual screen resolu-

              tion is different from the resolution of the initial video mode.

              If  this  entry  is  not given, then the initial display will be

              centered in the virtual display area.

.

.

.

```

PS: Poste doch mal die xorg.conf (die wichtigen bereiche, also Layout, Screen,Device,Monitor) - ich hab den Verdacht , falls die zeile noch so wie oben ist, daß xorg den selbstdefinierten modus nicht kennt, und deswegen den zweiten aus der liste nimmt.

----------

## blice

Was du auch mal machen kannst, ist deine xorg.conf kopieren "cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak" und die per "Xorg -configure" eine neue erstellen lassen , ob sich das da dann auch so verhält mit den Modi

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

>  Virtual  xdim ydim 
> 
>               Video  modes  which are too large for the specified virtual size
> 
>               will be rejected.  If this entry is  not  present,  the  virtual
> ...

 

Ja ganz toll, wenn ich jetzt "Virtual 1024 768" angebe, dann kann ich nicht mehr auf 1280x1024 hochschalten. Wenn ich es nicht angebe, dann setzt er "Virtual" auf 1280x1024, damit es in alle Auflösungen reinpasst.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mit xrandr kann er die virtuelle Größe doch auch beliebig jederzeit ändern, dann muss das doch auch beim start gehen!

 *Quote:*   

> Was du auch mal machen kannst, ist deine xorg.conf kopieren "cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak" und die per "Xorg -configure" eine neue erstellen lassen , ob sich das da dann auch so verhält mit den Modi

 

Das wird wohl net viel helfen, aber versuchen kann ich's ja mal. Und dann poste ich mal meine config.

----------

